# Calculos de un pre-amp con MOSFET



## walter leonardo (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola  a todos.

Bueno to quisiera saber como calcular las resistencias y capacitores para poder armar un pre-amp con MOSFET asi como lo hace en esta pagina pero la diferencia es que en esta pagina usan unos JFET y yo quiero hacerlo con MOSFET.

http://www.rason.org/Projects/jfetamp/jfetamp.htm


----------



## Cacho (Dic 22, 2009)

Los cálculos básicamente no varían.

La pregunta del millón es ¿por qué con MOSFETs?
Y la de los dos millones: ¿Qué diferencia hay entre un JFET y un MOSFET?

Saludos


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 23, 2009)

porque con MOSFET?

RESPUESTAorque son mejores que los JFET.

que diferencias ahy entre un JFET y un MOSFET?

RESPUESTAorque tiene impedancia de entrada mucho mas grande que los JFET y creo que tendria menos ruido y mejor sonido que los JFET.

Pero no me respondiste la pregunta?
yo no se mucho por eso ise este tema para saber y me ayuden a aprender .


----------



## Cacho (Dic 24, 2009)

walter leonardo dijo:


> Pero no me respondiste la pregunta?


El cálculo que hace está explicado en el link que posteaste, y si querés usar MOSFETs no necesitás hacer nada especial, sólo vas a tener más corriente disponible.

Ahora, que en un pre vas a tener mejor desempeño con MOSFETs que con JFETs... Ahí lo dudo mucho.
Un JFET sería el equivalente a una moto, y el MOSFET a un camión. Si tenés que llevar un sobre, agarrás la moto. Si tenés que llevar un container, el camión.
Lo mismo acá: Necesitás poca potencia y poca corriente, usá el JFET. Podés usar el MOS, pero te va a sobrar por todos lados.

Saludos


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 24, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta ya me saque todas las dudas con tu aclaración.


----------

